# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What are the main mistakes a newbie can make with Discus?



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

My wife keeps indicating that she'd love to get some, but I'm hesitant because I know that I will be the Main Keeper of the Discus. My promise to her was that I would look at what it took to keep them alive and happy, which means that the first step is to find out what typically kills them (aside from the obvious, neglecting water changes). Thoughts?


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

they like to be warm, well fed and live in clean water with peaceful fish.

The only problem I have is that I can't find any valium for fishes. I have one discus that has killed another one, and 2 others that are dying because of his attacks. 3 others won't even come out of hiding anymore. Remember, they are cichlids, so they will need LOTS of places to hide from each other, especially if you end up with one juvenile delinquent


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Margolis:
> they like to be warm, well fed and live in clean water with peaceful fish.
> ...


Don't coddle him!







Have him arrested!


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by McKee:
> Don't coddle him!
> ...


I did. He is locked up in solitary right now. I have him in a 3 gallon eclipse tank for punishment.


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

Ive learned from making MANY newbie mistakes with discus.
Here are some in order of importance:
1. You must have stable water conditions. That means the pH should not fluctuate too much, (6.5-7.0 is ideal, but you can go higher), the water should be clean, no ammonia or nitrite spikes. If you have a big aged tank this shouldnt be a problem. Don't use DIY CO2. The pH shifts too much and you can overdose on CO2. The discus will exhibit symptoms of flukes (shaking, scratching, lethargy) but its really co2 poisoning. I would run the temp at 86 (no less) until you get the hang of keeping discus. You can keep it at 82 with no problems later. 86 eliminates many parasites that can effect discus. it also keeps their immune system up and keeps them eating well.
2. QUARANTINE!!! And meet your friend Mr. Hexamita (aka hole in the head). In my experience, discus seem very sensitive some parasites that dont effect other fish as much. these are hexamita and costia. All new fish should be quarantined for at least a week. 

For new discus you have to quarantine them first. this will make sure they are healthy and eating well. 
They need time to adjust to your water, get use to your food, and get use to you so they wont be shy. They need a stress free environment to do this. Set up a hospital and keep the temp at 86. make sure the water conditins are in check. 
you may want to deworm them or treat them with metrodiazanole to get rid of hexamita before it can manifest. 
Discus when stressed are prone to get hexamita. They turn dark, dont eat, and poop opaque poop.
Its much easier to treat it first in a hospital. Tehy will attack their food after treatment and grow very fast.

3. dont feed them live worms unless its real california black worms.

4. buy healthy discus

5. learn to pick discus

6. dont get fish that disturb the discus

#1 is most important. Dont let number 2 scare you. its just like treating any other disease.
#2 will ensure that you wont have headaches later down the road!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

where can you get metrodiazanole?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

my discus is getting dark, lathagric, and his poop is bright white.


----------



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

Matching water parameters are essential for healthy discus. I killed numerous with bad water changes- I think the worst being too much variation in temperature. 








Raising juvies in a planted tank doesn't work either; they require super clean water with little bacteria and it just isn't possible with substrate.

Spironucleus (or Hex) is treated with heat and Metro from the LFS or online fish store.


----------



## imported_marian (Dec 8, 2004)

HI Russel metronidazole you can buy from pharmacy it is used for human treatment.Do you know how to used?


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Raising juvies in a planted tank doesn't work either; they require super clean water with little bacteria and it just isn't possible with substrate.


if you listen to the some of the fanatics you would believe that. But the truth is it is very possible and works very well. There are a lot of bad myths involved with discus raising like that. another myth is that they require temps in the high 80's which is also not true. It scares a lot of people away from keeping them.


----------



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

From my own experience - my juvies ended up not growing to their full potential. They are tops 4" including tail. Adults do much better.

High 80's to 90's to stimulate metabolism and fight illness only.
84 is a nice temp.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I've not kept discus seriously, but I've always wanted a school of them, like one of Amano's tank or Senske's AGA winning entry. In fact, I've been prepping my low-light 125 gallon tank for a year now, getting it ready for Discus, and not adding any new fishes.

Discus come from acidic waters, where no microfauna can survive, so it's no wonder that they are suseptible to parasitic infection in our tanks. Add to this that inbreeding causes genetically inferior specimens, however beautiful, and you really are at a disadvantage, unless you get lucky and buy healthy fishes from a reputible LFS. I would only rely on one in my area.

Then there is also the topic of maintenance. Unless discus get used to dry food at a young age they may not eat it, then what will you feed them while you go on vacation? Speaking of which, whom would you entrust them to, to do your weekly water changes while you're away? That is my dilema. I have to get them soon so things will be stable by my next planned two week vacation in late April. I have nobody to take care of them for these two weeks. Am I going to use a service, and if so, how much is that going to cost? My goal is to find a school of juveniles that are trained on dry food. I hope Albany has some!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

when i got my discus, the lfs had already trained him to eat dry food. mine has been realy easy to keep. he is like a big blue tetra. if all discus were like him, there would be no bad myths. 

if i were you, i would just forget the water changes and buy a liquidizer to add your ferts.
2 weeks isn't that long to go without a water change?


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

You can order metro from bigalsonline.com

Its called hex-out. The prices are fairly good.
It comes in bulk powder form. I picked up a cheap electronic digital scale off ebay to dose it. I think its 500mg or .5g per 10-20 gallons.
Raise the temp up high from 88-90.


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

I've tried for awhile to train my discus to eat dry foods. I've tried spectrum pellets, color bits, tetra color flakes, tetra spirulinia flakes, and Ocean nutrition formula one.
You introduce the food when they are hungriest, which the morning or teh first feeding. For some dry foods tehy will peck at and spit out. They will keep doing this until they get use to it. This may take a week. 
Of all these, the one dry food they instantly ate was Ocean Nutrition Formula One. they say its the freshest and uses real salmon skin to increase color. The discus were attackign it as if they were frozen blood worms. Even the cardinals which are really picky ate it with zeal.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

The best price for metro is buying 100gram powder from Jehmco.com, hands down.

People who failed at raising juv discus(assuming started with healthy fish) in planted tanks failed mostly in one or both of the following:
a)feeding enough food 
b)doing enough water changes
Yes, you can do large, frequent water changes (every other day, even every day just like you would with bare bottom tanks) and grow healthy plants. Cost of wasted fertilizer is almost negligible if you buy powder from gregwatson.com. Weekly water change is generally not enough for juv discus with heavy feeding.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i spoke too soon, on december 27th 2004 my discus died







oh well, i am gonna read up on it and try agian this summer. my fiance got me a $75 gift certificate to the lfs for more discus. i just gotta wait because i am planning on moving in may.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Russell, sorry about your loss. LFS is generally not a good place to buy decent discus.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ya i know. they got a new one in today. it's a blue striped one. it has to be 6.5 inches. i had to use restraint in not buying it.


----------



## lesley (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi McKee,

hope some of these comments will help your decision.

You can keep discus in a planted tank. You need to know exactly what a "happy/normal" discus looks like, because you need to know if everything is correct with your water. You will need to ensure that you have no measurable ammonia/nitrites, I keep my nitrates below 10 (the plants get most of it I think). I have a 6x2x2 tank and change water (25-50%) every two to three days. If fish look even a little not mormal I do the 50% change. My discus prefer large clear spaces so most of my plants are at the back of the tank, anubias on driftwood, vals are included. I don't dose co2 although I did in the past without problems. Don't need fertilisers, I feed the fish at least three times daily and the plants get what they need from the fish.

You will have to know the kH of your tank because you don't want pH crashes. Most people keep discus successfully using tap water.

I think you would be well advised to get your fish from a good hobbyist who is prepared to help you along the way. 
http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/
would be a good place to find such a hobbyist.
I wouldn't buy fish from an LFS initially because mostly they really don't know a lot about discus and you are going to need help.

have included a couple of shots for you to see how my tank is.


----------



## lesley (Aug 16, 2003)

and


----------



## lesley (Aug 16, 2003)

all of tank


----------



## lesley (Aug 16, 2003)

this guy loves the planted tank


----------



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

Very nice tank and Discus.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

You have some beautiful fish there lesley.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Russel,

You should definitely be wary of LFS that buy discus in ones! It didn't ring any alarm bells for you? try a google search for breeders in your area. They'll be able to advise you on all sorts of things too. 

Oh, and i meant to say this to you when i heard you got engaged.. buy all the fish keeping equipment, tanks, plants etc BEFORE you get married!! i didn't.. and now my dreams of a huge tank are out the window as we have no money to spend on luxuries like fish tanks! Just a word of advice! Buy it all now, while things are ok.. !!


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

congratulations by the way!


----------

